# Thinking of buying a used Vacmaster VP210: what to look for? Run away?



## mart242 (Apr 8, 2013)

After reading a few threads on this forum, I'm now considering smoking my own bacon in addition to what I usually do on my two large big green eggs.   This means getting a proper vacuum sealer and I ended up seeing a used one for sale locally.  

The sealer is a VP210.  While I would have preferred a VP215 with the oil pump, this VP210 is $500 vs the $1000 that a VP215 would cost me (due to taxes..) so it is tempting.  

The guy says it was bought in 2010, used 3 months and then stored in his garage until now...   I'm thinking this could mean that the pump may have rusted rusted? some bushings may have dried?  Or are all those non issues?    Anything to look for if I go see it besides if it reaches low vacuum and seals properly?

Thanks


----------



## mart242 (Apr 9, 2013)

Took a look at it tonight, it was a bit dirty but works flawlessly.  Surprisingly quiet, pulls an excellent vacuum and seals well so I left with it.  Manufacturer 12/2009 so I'm guessing it's made in the US.  I'm quite happy with my purchase.


----------

